# OPF Seats in Punjab Medical Colleges



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Assalam Alikum! 
Can anyone tell me if there are reserved seats for overseas Pakistanis in punjab medical colleges?? Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

Life 4 u said:


> Assalam Alikum!
> Can anyone tell me if there are reserved seats for overseas Pakistanis in punjab medical colleges?? Any help will be highly appreciated.


No! there are no seats reserved for Overseas Pakistanis. There were reserved seats for overseas uptill I guess 2009 but now they are abolished. So,now all overseas apply through the normal Open-Merit procedure. I am also an overseas student and have applied through normal procedure


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Jazak Allah Aisha for the reply!


----------

